# Sanyo PLV-Z4 Projector turning itself off



## jessimica (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there,

My PLV-Z4 has just started turning itself off after about 5 minutes of use.
I have tried resetting it, resetting the lamp counter (and replacing lamp), and cleaning the filters. The fan sounds like its working, and there are no warning lights of any kind, just the flashing red light to indicate it is cooling the bulb. However, the cooling doesn't last as long as when I would turn it off after a few hours use, so I don't suspect overheating to be a problem. 

Thanks all


----------

